# Is there a links / resources section on here?



## misterbik (Mar 28, 2014)

Can't seem to see one.

Was wondering if anyone had some good knot and weaving complete websites that I could link to, and maybe use the 'read offline' feature to store on my ipad as opposed to buying expensive apps and ebooks (apart from paracord fusion of course, who wouldn't buy those?!)

P.S. If it's against the forum rules to link to (competing?) sites directly, apologies, pls delete this and smack me with the splintered ruler.

So far i have a few like:
(Knots)
Animatedknots.com
Instructables.com
Netknots.com
Proknot.com
Realknots.com
Hmm actually that's probably enough lol.

(Paracord)
Stormdrane.blogspot.com
YouTube.com

Is all 

Anyone got paracord weaving sites comparative to those knot ones? Or is it mainly all on YouTube now?

Plus any good interesting paracord related things, like maybe roping a trailer, setting a snare, or whatever.. ? 







Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

www.fusionknots.com


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Bik, it's not a bad idea at all. I will look into it. 

The whole point of this forum is for us to collaborate, explore, and create. Outside resources are always OK. My hope, is that our members take this outside knowledge and bring it back here. Having a "one source" information site (Paracordforum.com) for paracording is what we are after here. 

I would also like to see more use out of the Photos, Articles and Videos section. That would eliminate the need for Youtube and such. Nonetheless, I don't think a resources section is out of the question. I will confirm with my two besties and see what their thoughts are on the matter. 

If someone wants to build an article regarding outside sources and what they offer, that is also fine with me. I think it would do better there than in a thread. 

Thanks for the ideas, keep 'em coming!


----------

